# No Bianchi in the Tour De France



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

Well it looks like there will not be a Bianchi in the Tour this year. Very sad. Wonder if this is a first.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I was thinking about that as well. I wonder what is up with them and why they aren't sponsoring any teams (other than barloworld).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Hmph, yeah, that kinda sucks. I really wish Bianchi would sponsor more teams and get the name out there! Still, kinda odd that there isn't a single Bianchi on the TDF.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Bianchi is where it started for me. When I was in 7th grade in 1981 I saw one in the bike shop that I just had to have. I had been a bmx racer up to that point but for some reason was drawn to this celeste campy equipped road bike. I worked all summer and weekends for my grandfather to earn enough to pay my half of it (my mom paid the other half!). I road that bike for several years before getting too tall for it and eventually getting more into the early mountain bike scene.

28 years later I still have a Bianchi, though it's a cyclocross bike now. I'd love to have one of their road bikes as well.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

My 928 C2C w/Chorus was my first road bike, although I mostly picked it because those Campy rear spokes really spoke to me. Pardon the bad pun.  I have a D2 Crono, built up with last year's frame and plans of a 928 SL next year. Even though my club has more of an affiliation w/Orbea, I'm sticking with Bianchi. Although I suspect I'll never be on the pro team and subject to rules like that, not that I'd object to Orbea.


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, ya just hate to see it. Bianchi has such a winning history with the Tour. Just not the same. Not being able to see Celeste in the group. I am going to go ride my bike!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Planning on doing the same when I get off work. I wonder why Barlow World didn't make it to the TDF. I realize it's a somewhat politically motivated process, but I would have figured they had a decent global standing. Couple podiums at the Giro was alright, although LPR isn't gonna be there, either.


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

Hate to say it but I bet it comes down to money and sponsers.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

yfdcap said:


> Hate to say it but I bet it comes down to money and sponsers.


Very true, although I really wish they'd sponsor at least a couple teams. I don't think there are any US teams that Bianchi sponsors. LOL, can ya tell I wish my team and club had some sort of Bianchi sponsorship?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

pacificaslim said:


> Bianchi is where it started for me. When I was in 7th grade in 1981 I saw one in the bike shop that I just had to have. I had been a bmx racer up to that point but for some reason was drawn to this celeste campy equipped road bike. I worked all summer and weekends for my grandfather to earn enough to pay my half of it (my mom paid the other half!). I road that bike for several years before getting too tall for it and eventually getting more into the early mountain bike scene.
> 
> 28 years later I still have a Bianchi, though it's a cyclocross bike now. I'd love to have one of their road bikes as well.



... and then they say that pure true love doesn't exist 

I love my Bianchi... madly. 

Don't care much about the TDF

... someday I'll replace my Ridley X-Fire frame for a D2 Cross Carbon, I hope a full celeste one someday.... ( waiting for the good deals on winter  )


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> ... someday I'll replace my Ridley X-Fire frame for a D2 Cross Carbon, I hope a full celeste one someday.... ( waiting for the good deals on winter  )


Those look pretty sweet. Might look at one of those in a year or two, right after I get a 928 SL built up. Would be kinda cool if they'd sell a Barlow World frame, but that would probably raise the cost a lot.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Winter is the good time to get great deals

I paid $1200 + shipping for my 928 SL frameset, new, during last winter sale.

Last week I saw a 928 SL frame on my size and I bid $1200, but the auction ended at $1600, yikes


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Winter is the good time to get great deals
> 
> I paid $1200 + shipping for my 928 SL frameset, new, during last winter sale.
> 
> Last week I saw a 928 SL frame on my size and I bid $1200, but the auction ended at $1600, yikes


Whoah, good to know!!! That's a lot less than I'd anticipate. I try to stick with my LBS, but hard to pass that up. I was figuring I'd try to snag last year's model since getting a 51cm frame and a decent deal isn't too difficult.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Not only Bianchi, but Colnago is out of the Tour too..... And Time is down to one team only
It is very sad but the big ones (Specialized, Giant, Trek) are raising the money sponsorship too such a level, that the traditional ones will not be able to compete!!!!
Too sad!!!!! The romantic times are gone!!!!!!
I want Bianchi, Time, Colnago, De Rosa back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

From the velonews preview issue, it looks like these are the frames we'll see in the tour this year: BH, Kuota, Trek, Time, Pinarello, Cervélo, Look, Scott, Orbea, Lapierre, Felt, Ridley, Wilier, Cannondale, Focus, Specialized (x2), Giant, Canyon, and Koga.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I realize that the TDF is extremely political, but do you guys think the bike companies also put out $ to increase the odds of their team being in the TDF?


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

alex0220 said:


> Not only Bianchi, but Colnago is out of the Tour too..... And Time is down to one team only
> It is very sad but the big ones (Specialized, Giant, Trek) are raising the money sponsorship too such a level, that the traditional ones will not be able to compete!!!!
> Too sad!!!!! The romantic times are gone!!!!!!
> I want Bianchi, Time, Colnago, De Rosa back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Amen brother.:thumbsup:


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I realize that the TDF is extremely political, but do you guys think the bike companies also put out $ to increase the odds of their team being in the TDF?


Yes, The bikes that are in the Tour have big backing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

yfdcap said:


> Yes, The bikes that are in the Tour have big backing.


Both interesting and unfortunte, although I'm not sure how the $ invested would translate into free advertising and increased sales as a result. Ya basically need a winning team to seem to get noticed. Still, I'd like to see Bianchi step up their efforts to make celeste a more common color.


----------

